# Lima soleada - fotos tomadas por mí, no por ti, sino por mí XD



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

me he animado a tomalras ya que me gusta el sol y en las mañanas tengo cierta mania de retozar por alli.

aunque las fotos fueron tomadas con un jurasico sony ericsson k310


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesantes fotos. Sigue posteando 

PD: El título aaalgo redundante...un poquito no más


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Normal las fotos pero la camara no ayuda mucho podrias aumentarle un poco mas los megapixeles. :yes:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ Creo que esa camara no tiene... .


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

este e smi celular con camara


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tal parece que se acabó la temporada de cielo gris en Lima. Buenas fotos


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Bus said:


> este e smi celular con camara


Aaaaaaajajaja te entiendo, yo tenía ese cel...pero normalazo ah!


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

es que el mundo va avanzando

luego de ese cel, tendre un ladrillo

pero

primero tendre un Rex y luego evolucionare a tener un Piramide  :rofl:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y encima sacando cachita por esas fotos. 
Gracias por mostrarlas, un poco borrosas pero no importa.
Igual seguiré vestido como fardo, para salir en polo en invierno.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Por lo menos se ven bien las fotos..no mentira..:lol: .Esperamos màs fotos.*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Se ve que ya hace más calorcito en Lima...qué bien. Esa tienda con los arcos saliendo de la pared, ¿sería la que hace muuuuchos años era un Super EPSA???

Gracias por las fotos...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Toda esa zona de camino real me encanta. Bonito recorrido  sigue animandote a salir.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Camino Real...simpre tan linda esa zona. 

Gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros.


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos...

Lima es linda soleada... menos el centro... ir al centro de Lima con sol es horrible... flotar en contaminacion y con sol fuerte desgana.---


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Yo tengo el mismo cel  es una vaina tomar fotos con eso!!! Ya lo quiero botar xD Chévere las fotos.. el clima ya cambió  Se ve mejor la ciudad.!!


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

muy buenas las fotos! que parte de Lima es, no reconozco mucho, creo que el parque me parece conocido pero ni que hablar!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

AussieTank said:


> muy buenas las fotos! que parte de Lima es, no reconozco mucho, creo que el parque me parece conocido pero ni que hablar!


Las primeras son de Camino Real (San Isidro) luego vienen un par de la avenida Pardo, el óvalo y parque central de Miraflores


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

gracias Kametza, ya me ubique!


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Gracias por compartir...


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Bus. Sin querer me mostraste la zona de lo que era mi ofi en Lima, y la cuadra de Pardo donde vivía 

Canelita, no sé si era SuperEPSA, pero me parece que es la cara lateral del Vivanda de Pardo si no me equivoco...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos bus :banana: que pena por la resolucion xP pero salieron buenas :banana: bien soleado ese dia  y el titulo bueh me partio de la risa xD JAJAJAJAJ :lol:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Yo tengo el mismo cel  es una vaina tomar fotos con eso!!! Ya lo quiero botar xD Chévere las fotos.. el clima ya cambió  Se ve mejor la ciudad.!!


*Por lo visto la mayorìa tiene ese cel...:lol:*


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Se ve que ya hace más calorcito en Lima...qué bien. Esa tienda con los arcos saliendo de la pared, ¿sería la que hace muuuuchos años era un Super EPSA???
> 
> Gracias por las fotos...


Si Canelita, me parece que fue un Superepsa, eran unos supermercados del gobierno, no? Bueno, lo que hicieron es cubrir la fachada y dejaron los arcos a la vista, como era antes me gustaba mas, está en José Pardo, Miraflores. Que bueno que ya hay sol en Lima, esperemos dure mucho mas tiempo


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Por lo visto la mayorìa tiene ese cel...:lol:*


:sleepy: Seee parece el cel del pueblo  jeje ups!! Espero para Navidad uno mejor xD


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Fàcil, con la grati.*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Fàcil, con la grati.*


tOdavía no trabajo  espero que Santa me haga el milagritO xD jaja :lol:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*No, pues, K*

tienes que escribirle a Santa Rosita y tirar la carta en el pozo--ésa fijo que te funciona. 



kaMetZa said:


> tOdavía no trabajo  espero que Santa me haga el milagritO xD jaja :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

No! Santa Rosa mala nunca me hizo el milagrito, tantas cosas que le pedí de chiquito hno:  mejor Santa que ya va cumpliendo varios años seguidos  :lol:


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

buneo hoy iba a tomar otras fotos, pero como el lcima no estaba soleado, bueno mañana habra otra oportunidad.

y los del k310, pues desde hace unos meses ya lo venden por kilo :nuts: :rofl:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buen thread Bus, la intención de aportar cuenta muchísimo además que las fotos están buenas al margen dela resolución. Espero ver mas fotos tuyas con tu reliquia histórica de cámara !

Saludos


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

No es necesario aumentar megapixeles , ese tipos de fotos pueden mejorarse con un programa de Studio PhotoShop. o Adobe,

PD: yo tambien tengo el k310a no sabia que fueran tan malas la calidad de resolucion.


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> No es necesario aumentar megapixeles , ese tipos de fotos pueden mejorarse con un programa de Studio PhotoShop. o Adobe,
> 
> PD: yo tambien tengo el k310a no sabia que fueran tan malas la calidad de resolucion.


bueno no creo que sea eso, sino me refieor a que otros celulares que toman mejroes fotos que el.

ademas es mejor tener eso que tener un Rex o un Piramide :banana: :rofl:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Tan popular ese cel...^^*


----------

